# Buying Flies?



## Igottabigone

For those of us who love to fly fish and still don't know how to tie our own flies, where is the best place to buy flies that are good quality but don't cost an arm and a leg? I know Sportsmans is not bad but those flies will sometimes fall apart after a couple of fish.


----------



## GaryFish

Flies from anywhere you buy them will fall apart after a couple of fish - even the ones I tie. but never underestimate the power of a chewed up fly. Sometimes, the more chewed up they are, the better. Its been a decade or more since I bought one so I'm not much help. From looking around though, Sportsmans or Cabelas appear pretty good though.


----------



## Guns and Flies

Unfortunately the best informant about the best flies is in the confidential forum.


----------



## Igottabigone

Guns and Flies said:


> Unfortunately the best informant about the best flies is in the confidential forum.


LOL....Good one....Now how do I go about getting in there.

I was also considering buying some online in bulk. Anybody ever have any experience doing this?


----------



## BootWarmer

One thing you may want to look at is Cabela's in their bulk bins. Sometimes they will have a dozen flies priced from $4.99 - $6.99 / dozen. Same ones in their catalog are $3.50 for 3 or so.

Some other online places have them pretty cheap if you don't make your own. Making your own they stay together a little better, but also depends on what you are usinig for materials. 

Some flies you can catch 40 fish on and they still hold up, others (just due to the nature of the materials) you can only catch 2 or 3 fish and they are trashed.


----------



## cheech

I'd tell you that I tie custom bugs, but they aren't all that cheap. They won't fall apart though.


----------



## flyguy7

Any quality flies you buy are going to cost you. It may seem much more expenseive but you will save money in the long run. You really get what you pay for. They same soes with online fly shops.


----------



## idiot with a bow

Fish tech in Salt Lake has a wide variety (ridiculously large selection). And they are all very impressively tied. The price isn't bad either. If you get on their frequent fly buyer program, you end up getting two dozen free flies.


----------



## BootWarmer

Does Fish Tech have a website?


----------



## BootWarmer

Cabela's has these listed for $3.99 per 3. I found a 12 pack for $4.99 in their bulk bins. Have not fished it so can't comment on how well they hold up or fish catching.

Like most things, you do get what you pay for. Sometimes ordering from Bass Pro or Cabela's (as much as they try), the flies are not exactly what you think or like the ones you got before.


----------



## flyfitch

I tie flies but I, like most people, also buy flies that I can't tie because I don't have the right materials. However, when I buy flies, I ALWAYS put a drop of head cement on the knot. The knot is right next to the eye of the hook. When flies fall apart, it is because the knot comes untied, usually. I usually whip tie my knots 4 or 5 times so they won't come undone, but the bulk flies are tied so fast, they don't whip finish them very well. I would recommend buying in bulk (because you can find great prices) and buying a bottle of head cement. The bottle of head cement will last you for years. Use a needle to get a drop out of the bottle and place it on the knot near the eye of the hook. Remember, when you are fishing, use clippers on your vest that also has the little needle on the end because the eye of the hook will be closed off with cement. Use the needle to punch out the cement when you tie on your fly. The flies will last a long time with just a little cement.


----------



## RnF

I was going to say the same thing flyfitch. Superglue works wonders for durability as well. I have been using that stuff more often as of late with great results. 

It can take some time to get an eye for quality flies. A few times I have gone into a store to buy some flies and just walked out after looking at the quality of their selection knowing they would probably fall apart before I even landed a fish.

Cheap flies = Cheap flies. 

In the end you probably end up spending about the same money. You can either spend more money on better flies that last longer. Or spend less money on more flies that don't last as long. It's a wash if you ask me.


----------



## BootWarmer

I use the Waspi Fly Head Cement that Cabela's carries. The applicator is a nice thin tube and works really good. Eventually it will get thick and hard to apply. I diluted it with rubbing alcohol and it worked great (the 1st time). The second time I tried it, a thick gel formed.


----------



## Grandpa D

Igottabigone said:


> For those of us who love to fly fish and still don't know how to tie our own flies, where is the best place to buy flies that are good quality but don't cost an arm and a leg? I know Sportsmans is not bad but those flies will sometimes fall apart after a couple of fish.


You can buy cheep flies, or you can buy flies that catch fish.
Cheech will sell you flies that catch fish right here in Northern Utah.
He knows what flies work and how to tie them to hold up.
Give him a PM and get a dozen from him.
You won't be sorry.


----------



## Igottabigone

Thanks for the replies. I am definitely going to give the glue a try.


----------



## bushrat311

cheech said:


> I'd tell you that I tie custom bugs, but they aren't all that cheap. They won't fall apart though.


Cheech's fly patterns are top notch in terms quality and creativity! I wouldn't hesitate to buy bugs from him, they're worth every penny.

I was stoked to get an extra "key lime kracka" from the last fly swap (nice tie cheech). I think I may just have to order some of your flies myself...


----------



## cheech

bushrat311 said:


> cheech said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'd tell you that I tie custom bugs, but they aren't all that cheap. They won't fall apart though.
> 
> 
> 
> Cheech's fly patterns are top notch in terms quality and creativity! I wouldn't hesitate to buy bugs from him, they're worth every penny.
> 
> I was stoked to get an extra "key lime kracka" from the last fly swap (nice tie cheech). I think I may just have to order some of your flies myself...
Click to expand...

Very cool. A lot of times I'm very surprised that the dang things even catch fish. With any luck they will be in lots of fly shops come fall/winter


----------



## crkempton

http://www.roundrocks.com/

89 cents a fly. Can't find em much cheaper than that. AND based in Logan Utah.


----------



## bushrat311

you could also buy flies from Pavlik...


----------



## orvis1

Fishwest.net has a site and store pretty decent stuff for not to much coin. I usually spend my money out of state and get a lot of flies from blue ribbon flies in west yellowstone. They are spendy but good stuff. I plan on getting a few from cheech as well this summer.


----------



## bushrat311

orvis1 said:


> Fishwest.net has a site and store pretty decent stuff for not to much coin. I usually spend my money out of state and get a lot of flies from blue ribbon flies in west yellowstone. They are spendy but good stuff. I plan on getting a few from cheech as well this summer.


Fishwest is a great little shop and Dustin is a class act, the shop has a good fly selection at very reasonable prices, you'll enjoy your experience there.

cheech, you'd better hide your remote control :mrgreen:


----------



## orvis1

Do you know Dustin? He is the one responsible for me flyfishing...


----------



## bushrat311

orvis1 said:


> Do you know Dustin? He is the one responsible for me flyfishing...


The first time I visited his shop, we spent about an hour talking and I was really impressed with the customer service he provided and how genuinely nice a person he was. Had a nice chat with him at the Wasatch Tying Expo as well.

I'm saving my pennies so I can buy a new Sage rod and it will without a doubt be from him!


----------



## orvis1

I knew him from college and he is a great guy, he will take care of you.


----------



## icthys

You might be a Utard if you're not buying flies from cheech.

Do you have a fly called Utard yet? Maybe Utah *******?


----------



## orvis1

I have fished with a fly called a mormon girl that has produced well.


----------



## cheech

Utah ******* in the works. thanks for the idea Jess. I'm also working on the Rabid Ogre and the Big Lurch.


BTW, fellas, I'm not tying as much these days (for anyone but ME.. and prototypes for my testing crew). You may need to wait for a bit before you get anything. :mrgreen:


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

orvis1 said:


> Fishwest.net has a site and store pretty decent stuff for not to much coin. I usually spend my money out of state and get a lot of flies from blue ribbon flies in west yellowstone. They are spendy but good stuff. I plan on getting a few from cheech as well this summer.


Oh come on. Go give Bob your money, he has way better stories. :wink:


----------



## HighNDry

crkempton said:


> http://www.roundrocks.com/
> 
> 89 cents a fly. Can't find em much cheaper than that. AND based in Logan Utah.


 I'm one of the cheapest buggers in the world so I understand the cheap fly thing. But it has always puzzled me why we spend $600.00 for rods, $300.00 for reels, $300.00 for waders, and assorted dollar amounts for lines, leaders, vest, chest packs and such, then want to find the cheapest deal on flies. Is it because we stick so many in the trees and brush?


----------



## hunterfisher

Well the best spot i know is sportsmans. But i usually try to help out the local fly shop and get my stuff there.


----------



## wyogoob

https://www.bolsars.com/index.php

Cheapest, big sale at the moment.


----------



## F/V Gulf Ventur

Ditto on Cheech's stuff, quality for sure. But it appears he has booked himself for the summer ; ) Head over to Fish Tech. They have what you need and buying locally is a great thing.


----------



## cheech

F/V Gulf Ventur said:


> Ditto on Cheech's stuff, quality for sure. But it appears he has booked himself for the summer ; ) Head over to Fish Tech. They have what you need and buying locally is a great thing.


Fish Tech has the best stuff in town. They even have saltwater stuff if you want it.

I have been way swamped, took a little break, and am taking on orders for the time being. Right now I'm about 4 to 8 dozen back. About a 2 week wait. I have also had to raise the prices to $24 per dozen to compensate for the liquid gold that my car runs on. No, they aren't any cheaper than the flies at the shop, but most of what I tie are custom creations that will catch fish if you find them dumb enough.

That reminds me F to the V... I have some specimens that I need you to run through the lab.


----------



## Dorpster

I second the opinion of going to Fish Tech, VERY nice guys and great flies at reasonable prices. The guys there are always willing to help, I bring my needs to them. I don't even know of any other real fly fishing stores in Salt Lake?


----------



## flyguy7

Western Rivers. Excellent shop with good knowledge. Very good tying selection as well.


----------



## cheech

flyguy7 said:


> Western Rivers. Excellent shop with good knowledge. Very good tying selection as well.


Good shop. I used to go in there a bit. I find most of what I need anymore at Fish Tech, and Sportsmans.

If I bought flies, I'd head straight to Fish Tech. Their variety is amazing.


----------



## bushrat311

cheech said:


> flyguy7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Western Rivers. Excellent shop with good knowledge. Very good tying selection as well.
> 
> 
> 
> Good shop. I used to go in there a bit. I find most of what I need anymore at Fish Tech, and Sportsmans.
Click to expand...

Must be difficult finding green senkos and o-rings at WR? :wink:


----------



## cheech

bushrat311 said:


> cheech said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flyguy7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Western Rivers. Excellent shop with good knowledge. Very good tying selection as well.
> 
> 
> 
> Good shop. I used to go in there a bit. I find most of what I need anymore at Fish Tech, and Sportsmans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Must be difficult finding green senkos and o-rings at WR? :wink:
Click to expand...

Absolutely. I have to get the knock off tiki sticks at Wal Mart.


----------



## wyogoob

HighNDry said:


> crkempton said:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.roundrocks.com/
> 
> 89 cents a fly. Can't find em much cheaper than that. AND based in Logan Utah.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm one of the cheapest buggers in the world so I understand the cheap fly thing. But it has always puzzled me why we spend $600.00 for rods, $300.00 for reels, $300.00 for waders, and assorted dollar amounts for lines, leaders, vest, chest packs and such, then want to find the cheapest deal on flies. Is it because we stick so many in the trees and brush?
Click to expand...

Yes


----------



## Leemun

A couple of weeks ago I bought a pack of coachmen and a pack of white millers at KMart. Two flies per package, $1.99 each.


----------



## torowy

If you are buying flies and don't know exactly what you are looking for, you should head to fish tech. They are very knowledgeable. They would be able to get you what you needed to catch fish. People tend to buy flies that look cool to them, but may not mirror the local hatches. I have talked to a few guys in the cabelas fly fishing section that were pretty smart too. Some flies cost lots and some don’t but like someone else said in this topic, we spend so much money on our other gear that we shouldn’t worry too much about another 60 cents on a fly that will make the difference of catching 2 or 20……


----------



## FishMogul

I buy 85% of my flies off the web at you can find pretty much all the standard flies. You can get flies for as low as 30 cents. and they are of good quality.
http://www.flyshack.com/ and http://www.anglersdream.net/default.asp

for local flies I go to Fish Tech.


----------



## tap

^^^Both of those (especially the second) are pretty cheap!


----------



## tap

But Bolsars is ridiculously cheap until they sell out.


----------



## tap

Just got a shipment from the flyshack. Their stuff is really pretty high quality!


----------



## smokin577

I buy alot of flies at sportsmans and a few places online I also have a good friend make alot for me. I have never really had a problem with any of them, but if you are new to this game then I would suggest going some where like Fish Tech or Western River and ask questions so you get the right kind of fly for the right time of year. Also never give up on a fly that looks hammered some times those will work better then a newer prettier one. Fly fishing is all about presentation and some times pretty and new is not the best. Good luck out there it has been good so far.


----------



## .45

This guy is the best in the west.....

http://www.troutbumflyfishingco.com/

*Not* related to the outfit in Parka City.... _(O)_

Quality and honesty....a good man !!


----------



## flyguy7

I have checked out all of the discount sites linked in this forum and haven't seen ONE where the flies impressed me. Why do think they are so cheap? Because they are low quality flies. Online fly shops are selling to a broad, nationwide audience- not to just people in Utah. Therefore you are getting flies that are basic, generic patterns (grey fox, hendrickson, ausable wulff, white miller, Royal Coachmen, black gnat, Adams femals, Quill Gordon, etc...) that are not specialized in this are (1 or 2 blue wing olive dry patterns instead of 15-30 you may find in a local fly shop), tied on cheap hooks (eagle claw, mustad) with poor quality materials, that are overdressed with poor proportions. Look at the Comparaduns for example. The deer hair wings do not stand straight up, they lean forward. The bodies are not dubbed with a nice thin taper, rather a big thick ball of dubbing. The hackles are oversized with too many turns because they use cheap chinese rooster necks instead of high quality dry fly capes from the likes of Whiting Farms/Metz. Instead of nice tiny heads, they have great big helmets because of using the wrong size of thread. This causes your dry fly to either land on its side or to land headfirst on the water, looking like nothing natural the fish are used to seeing. Some rivers it really doesn't matter. Places like American Fork Creek, Big Cottonwood, High Uinta lakes and streams, etc.. But when fishing places where the fish are more selective like the green, middle and lower provo, weber, and the rest of the hard fished well known tailwaters across the west, it makes all the difference in the world. Places like Western Rivers, High Country Flyfishers, Fish Tech, Fishwest (not the bargain bin), Cabelas (although their selection is pretty weak) Four Seasons in Heber, and Trout Bum 2 will charge you more for your flies but you will be getting quality flies that are guaranteed to work around here. Why are divorces so expensive? because they are worth it! The same applies to flies. If you buy flies rather than tie, then at least get good ones that will fool fish and not fall apart after one small brookie. Check out http://www.solitudefly.com http://www.umpqua.com http://www.montanafly.com http://www.rainysflies.com and http://www.idylwilde.com These companies all make top quality flies and have excellent selections.


----------



## cheech

.45 said:


> This guy is the best in the west.....
> 
> http://www.troutbumflyfishingco.com/
> 
> *Not* related to the outfit in Parka City.... _(O)_
> 
> Quality and honesty....a good man !!


Maybe a good deal, but the flies need a bit of work... if I bought flies, I'd go to Fish Tech. If they don't have it, they will get it. Talk to Nate. He is one FISHY dude.


----------



## .45

This one, and quite a few other's, didn't seem to mind the way the Idaho guy ties.....

I think they're great !!


----------



## cheech

.45 said:


> This one, and quite a few other's, didn't seem to mind the way the Idaho guy ties.....
> 
> I think they're great !!


I'm sure the fish really don't mind. If you like em' and the fish like em' I guess that's all that matters. I just saw that some proportions are jacked up a bit.


----------



## HighNDry

Those planter rainbows will eat anything!

Tom Nokes who owns (I think) Troutsmen Enterprises said that if a fly catches one fish and then falls apart it was a quality fly. I always disagreed with him on that point. I thought if that's the case, just use bait! 

Hey, if it works for you and you're happy: Clap your hands!


----------



## .45

Good to see you back HighNDry... :roll: 

I kinda missed you.... _/O _/O


----------



## cheech

.45 said:


> Good to see you back HighNDry... :roll:
> 
> I kinda missed you.... _/O _/O


He isn't who he says he is Hope he'll stop blowing hot air and come clean.


----------



## HighNDry

Some people call me the space cowboy, some call me the gangster of love, some people call me Maurice cause speak of the pompitous of love. People talking about me baby, say I'm doing you wrong, doing you wrong. Well don't you worry baby, cause I'm right here---right here at home.

I'm a picker, I'm a grinner, I'm a lover and I'm a sinner. I play my music in the sun.

I'm joker, I'm a smoker, I'm a midnight toker. I get my lovin on the run.

I sure don't want to hurt no one!


----------



## .45

Your a pretty good singer HighNDry !!  

But, where do you get your flies? Make 'em yourself?


----------



## wyogoob

Nice fish 45.

What few flies they sell here in Hooterville are cheap ones made in Sri Lanka. If I'm gonna buy flies from Sri Lanka I'll get them off the web at half the price including shipping.

Hell, the trout don't know the difference.


----------



## flyguy7

Hehe, I call b.s. too! Thats why god invented head cement!


----------



## wyogoob

flyguy7 said:


> Hehe, I call b.s. too! Thats why god invented head cement!


I didn't know God invented head cement.

And my wife says there's no value to this forum.


----------

